# Anyone ever heard of GDF-8 Myostatin Propeptide?



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Anyone ever heard of GDF-8 Myostatin Propeptide?

http://www.rndsystems.com/product_results.aspx?c=0&s=0&o=AND&a=0&cj=-1&k=GDF-8

GDF8

has also been shown to inhibit preadipocyte differentiation to adipocytes. Mature GDF8

binds to activin type II receptors and the binding is antagonized by the

activinbinding

protein, follistatin. R&D Systems recombinant GDF8

preparations have been shown to act similarly to Activin A in both the Xenopus animal cap and

the K562 assays.


----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

It is supposed that a well known bodybuilder where i live used it and put 3kg of pure muscle on an already maxed out body.It looks really promising but the real thing is damn too expensive


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think it was $315.00 per bottle but I am not sure what the dose is.

I would be afraid it would make the heart grow.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Is this it:

http://www.prospecbio.com/Myostatin/?gclid=CMGxw5ueybECFa4mtAodVEsAYA


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

latblaster said:


> Is this it:
> 
> http://www.prospecbio.com/Myostatin/?gclid=CMGxw5ueybECFa4mtAodVEsAYA


It is but not sure if I would use it.

I was looking for information on it.


----------



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

I watched a video on it after seeing this thread, sounds awesome would be interested to learn more about it, the video I watched says that they wouldn't want to release it to athletes/bodybuilders because of the advantages it gives everyone would have to be on it to compete sounds insanely good!!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

That and I think the gains are permanent. :lol:


----------



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

Thats what i thought would like to know more about it


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bump


----------

